# Problemas de motricidad



## mesamaster1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes, tengo problemas de motricidad  y eso me resulta complicado a la hora de realizar manualidades, algunos de ustedes tuvieron esos problemas al montar circuitos, pelar cables o demás son cosas sencillas. Pero como estoy empezando recién me cuestan un poco.
Si me podrian dar manuales de ejercicios para practicar se los agradecería y tambien compartan sus experiencias si tuvieron problemas similares al mío.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2015)

Busca un pelacables y herramientas especializadas. Las hay que con muy poco esfuerzo hacen el trabajo.


----------



## chclau (Oct 24, 2015)

Un implemento como este quiza te ayude.

Las pinzas pueden mantener los componentes, o cables, o lo que sea, en una posicion fija y estable. La lupa te ayuda a verlos... y ademas es un accesorio que se consigue a muy bajo precio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2015)

Éste modelo de pelacables es económico y yo he pelado un millón de cables con él


----------



## mesamaster1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Si esos implementos me seran  de mucha utilidad para mi curso, pero creo que hare más practica de seguido aquí en casa. Porque me apasiona mucho este mundo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2015)

Me parece que en vez de "dormirte" en la dificultad , te conviene practicar y entrenarte  , y cómo en toda cosa ejercitada obtendrás avances


----------



## mesamaster1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Muchas gracias, muchachos se los agradezco por el animo. Seguire Practicando.

e ire a la ferreteria de compras


----------

